# Line and load??



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

You can have the secondary conductors of a transformer installed in the same raceway as the primary conductors provided that you meet the requirements of 300.3(C).

The main section that prohibits mixing line and load conductors is for service conductors and non-service conductors in accordance with 230.7.

Chris


----------

